# SS report 2-4-12 Cat fish drifting



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It was a great day to go drift fishing for cat fish, it got cold, the wind was blowing, and the water rising.

Repeat customers, Ray, Kyle, and Reid were up to it, and after some back and forth phone calls, trying to find gear, waiting for the rain to stop, and the wind to calm down some, we got some lines in the water.

It took a couple of moves and some waiting, but after a rod at the bow had been showing some rattles, Kyle hooked with the fish of the day.

It turned to be a 30 pound and some change bad boy blue cat, maybe a male. 
It did put a fight especially at the boat side.
After some pictures, and getting weighed, we let it swim off and it looked strong. 

That is a thrill in in itself, to see a big blue cat fish swim off with a powerful thrust of it's tail, it does not compare with feeling of it shakeing it's head right after you hook up with them!

We ended up with about 6 box fish, 3 of which were between 18 and 12 pounds, and 3 of which were about 4 to 5 pounds. And the one we released.
The weather changed the whole day today, from sunshine to pouring rain and every thing in between.
It was a good day to cat fishing!

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Good catch SS those are some solid blues, the water still looks clear.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

What a great we had Loy, thanks for not giving up on the trip, I think we all had issues today, the boys are all smiles as usual, always enjoy. I always say the trip was great and catching is a bonus, which you always seem to do.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice job. Looks like a good day.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

wtg nice catch


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice cats guys! When that front decided to come in, it did!!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Cant believe you were fishing today Rocky and Kickapoo were up 2 feet and flowing hard! Be careful with all the new floaters.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

yes sir!


----------



## lowensome1866 (Sep 13, 2010)

Looking forward to being in your boat again!!! This next time we will slay them.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

great report, and nice fish!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I see you use a float to keep the bait off the bottom, like Jackie Kennedy suggest I believe. I don't mean that wrong like you copy him, but if I understand right he is a very good R & R catfish man.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I hope you didn't forget to stop and pick up the french fries on the way home. WTG! :bounce:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Get catch for a rainy day. But you had some accomplished fishermen in the boat for sure.
Did you shuffle on them?

BTW want to sell your little Jap car? LOL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I see you use a float to keep the bait off the bottom, like Jackie Kennedy suggest I believe. I don't mean that wrong like you copy him, but if I understand right he is a very good R & R catfish man.


What I know about drifting came from teaxsGG here on 2cool and he learned it from Jackie Kennedy, a well know fishing guide who is very successful at drift fishing for big cat fish.

The rig I use is the one texasGG showed and I have made no changes to it. I have seen this rig and how to make them on many cat fish web sites.
There are many rigs like it, Santee Cooper rigs of one kind or another. Most drifting rigs use some method of keeping the bait just off of the bottom so it is in the cat fishes face and keeps it from hanging up as much.
Some rigs have a sinker on bottom that walks the bottom and the hook is above it on a leader.
I also had the chance to pick Weldon Kirk's brain a bit about drifting for cat fish, something he knows a lot about.
I don't think there is much either Weldon or Jackie don't know about cat fishing, a trip with one of them would up your cat fish skills quickly.

The thing about drifting that makes it a very interesting method of fishing is how much you can learn and improve every time you go out.
So many things play into success on a drifting trip, and if you get them all to line up it will come close to making it a sure thing.
One thing is for real, you have fish where there are some big cat fish in order to catch them.
So learning where they are, or will be is the first order of business.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> One thing is for real, you have to fish where there are some big cat fish in order to catch them.
> So learning where they are, or will be is the first order of business.


And THAT is why 10% of the fishermen catch 90% of the fish. It is not an accident or luck.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice Blues - Loy!


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

That a nice catch I have fished the river 
and lake since I was a kid and have never heard of drift fishing for cats I mighy have to give it a whirl


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Went by beacon yesterday saw that the "mighty redfin" was not in its stall and I figured you were drifting looks like you did good....congrats.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sunbeam said:


> Get catch for a rainy day. But you had some accomplished fishermen in the boat for sure.
> Did you shuffle on them?
> 
> BTW want to sell your little Jap car? LOL


Of course I got to shuffle, :walkingsmas a trade off for the exclusive pick up and delivery.
The real dancing started as I left the dock, I could see moves that reminded me of Soul Train!
I finally got that little Toyota running again after drying the security key out in a bag of rice over night.
It was a wet sloppy day, but the Sorsby luck prevailed again, it might have something to do with the quality of fishing skills they have.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I've got to know saying we don't get anymore rain this week you think the water will clear up by this weekend been planning a trip to Kickapoo for a couple weeks and I can only hope it cleans up for some crappie fishing any input on this ss?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Very hard to say on the crappie fishing, I will be checking the creek this week so i might be able to give a report.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice, Loy... I need to get back after those Blues. It's hard to pass the Hybrids. LOL


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Of course I got to shuffle, :walkingsmas a trade off for the exclusive pick up and delivery.
> The real dancing started as I left the dock, I could see moves that reminded me of Soul Train!
> I finally got that little Toyota running again after drying the security key out in a bag of rice over night.
> It was a wet sloppy day, but the Sorsby luck prevailed again, it might have something to do with the quality of fishing skills they have.


I absoutely am hooked on the pickup and del method, it really does not get any better.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Ray, is he getting down the quickest route to your house from Beacon Bay, or is it "hit and miss"?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Ray, is he getting down the quickest route to your house from Beacon Bay, or is it "hit and miss"?


I use the pray, and hope method! Danny O's route takes you downtown Houston and back before you get to The Cape!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Ray, is he getting down the quickest route to your house from Beacon Bay, or is it "hit and miss"?


I keep telling SS to quit worrying and point the bow toward the cape, I think all the lower units he has lost has him gun shy, lol


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

By the way you thought SS had the shuffle down, when I book my trips and he says meet at Beacons you should see me shuffle, I shuffle until I see the Mighty Red fin idling up to my dock, then I stop, I think Loy is getting jealous of the new kid in town, lol


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Raysor was hip hopping at his dock working on the boys to do all of the cat fish cleaning, I just have to say the old man has some moves!


----------

